
The teacher of tomorrow will be neither human nor machine - fjmubeen
https://medium.com/@fjmubeen/the-teacher-of-tomorrow-will-be-neither-human-nor-machine-f9433139ee16#.e8w9kfldd
======
refrigerator
Great post. Are there any case studies of schools that implemented a 'blended'
approach successfully? What would that look like?

~~~
fjmubeen
"Moonshots in Education" is a book full of case studies from all around the
world. Implementations are as diverse as the conditions of learning
environments. Intelligent tutors may be fully integrated, squeezed on the
sidelines, or somewhere in between.

